# Favorite Hot Beverages?



## Naiwen (Aug 31, 2020)

I myself love : hot white or dark chocolate with marshmallows and whipped cream on top, hot milk, hot coffee and tea in the winter. In the summer, I only have iced drinks. How about you?


----------



## marti (Aug 31, 2020)

Coffee


----------

